# wedding shawl



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Alright, here it is.

The pattern is called Forest Ridge, from knitty.

Forest Ridge lace shawl : Knitty Spring+Summer 2011

The yarn is my handspun from WIHH's shepherdess friend in MN.
My notes say it is from 'Cleo's daughter' who is a crossbred ewe (BFL,romney/cormo/corrie).
It was very nice to work with and I got a bouncy and lively yarn from it. 

I spun it 3 ply, about a sport weight- a bit heavier than my normal sock weight.
There was about 400 yards, I didnt exactly measure it.
Then I custom mixed some acid dyes together to invent a purple that looked decent.
No measuring dyes for me. :teehee:










I do wish it came out about 3 inches longer, but such is life.
It falls right at the waistband on my Levi's and hangs just past my elbows.
In a way I think it is a good size for the first gifted shawl to a new DDIL.
Next time I can make one that is bigger, right? LOL





























Yay, it is all finished. 
Now I am waiting for the shawl pins I ordered off etsy to come in the mail. 
They shipped today.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Beautiful!!! I love it!


----------



## catzkids (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the colors


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Beautiful shawl, GAM! And the colors are so rich. What size needles did you use? And what are shawl pins?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I used a size 7 circular needle.

A shawl pin is used to hold the shawl shut in the front so you dont have to tie a knot.
The ones I ordered are just metal sticks, with handblown glass beads on top.
They are also called hair sticks. You could hold your hair up in a bun with them.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM it is gorgeous! Maybe this should be the shower gift at the Tea? I think she needs a pair of really pretty lacy socks, maybe an off white with a ruffle at the top? This is a woman who has spent most of her life in a warm climate and now is in my neck of the woods. I'm sure her husband would appreciate warm feet too  I'm such an instigator


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, I am already planning to fire up Cranky Sal here next week and burn through some of that sock yarn with those kids in mind. :angel:
My son has asked for a scarf for next winter also.
I have time though, for that. 



-An aside to WIHH-

I finally decided what to make from my wensleydale yarn. 
That stuff was giving me fits because stitch definition is a joke really with it.
It is just so...fuzzy? squirrely? lofty? IDK, but you know what I mean. 
So I am just shawling it up for *ME* in garterstitch.
It should be huge. :teehee:
Sort of my 'everyday, all day grey shawl'. then I can keep my pretty ones for town trips or something.

The Wooly West :: Knitster's Notebook :: Truly Tasha Shawl Pattern

I may use something else for the border, not sure yet.

It is knit on the bias from the bottom centrerpoint upward.
Then you do the lace edging last.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

It came out beautifully!! She is going to love it!!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Lovely!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

So beautiful, GAM! The color looks like bachelor button ....
Love that Tasha Tudor shawl, as well.... I think I'm going to name my next goat after her- or Carla Emery, cant decide...


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

That's just magnificent! You did a great job.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM that Tasha shawl has been on my list to knit for about 12 years now. Every time I think I might be able to make something for me, someone else comes up with something they want me to make them. Such is the life so a very slow knitter.

IHN, I think Carla would have like you to name the goat after her. She was such a nice woman. I had the pleasure of having her and her husband's company for a night and a day when she came to talk to our community several years ago now. Sadly miss her.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

It's absolutely lovely! It's nice to know that you don't have to use lace-weight yarn to knit a shawl. I guess that's my 'duh' moment for the day.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That is so purty, GAM. She'll love it!

Teri, I agree with Marchie! I can picture Carla dancing around the kitchen knowing she has not been forgotten!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Beautiful shawl. I think the smaller size is just right especially with a shawl pin.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

What a lovely shawl!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Its just Beautiful! :bow: I hope someday I can knit that well. You really do have a talent for this, the spinning,the dying, all of it.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Very lovely GAM.
Shades of blue are my favorite colors. 
jd


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Alright, here it is.
> 
> The pattern is called Forest Ridge, from knitty.
> 
> ...


sooo beautiful


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

How beautifully natural your colors look next to your clematis! I think a "small shawl" is really perfect - warm in the right places and no extra stuff dragging around. Tre' moderne! (And might it not lengthen a bit in the wearing?) I can see a clip working well with this too, I even use vintage clip-on earrings sometimes.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

RDG vintage clip-on earrings as a shawl clip is a brilliant idea.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

What a blessing that you can make such a beautiful shawl for your DIL! It is gorgeous!


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

beautiful


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Very very pretty. You did a great job GAM!!!! I am sure she will be delighted with it!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That is beautiful! You really out did yourself GAM!
I am sure she will be thrilled with it.
Love the color, and the pictures!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Now I am second guessing myself and worried that it will seem weird.
Oh well, I suppose she will get used to me quicker this way. LOL!

Most people BUY stuff. Of course they do.
I am hoping that she will 'get' it though. 
My DS is having another friend custom-make their wedding bands from silver stock. 
So maybe she has already been indoctrinated into the world of handmade craftiness she is marrying into? 
Please? 

I am just nervous, that's all. I dont want to freak her out too bad right away. :teehee:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM if your son has any shred of you in him, she knows. You are a family of artists and she might as well get used to that now. I'm sure she well aware of what she is marrying into. She did visit you remember? She saw you knit and spin didn't she? She saw all the accoutrements, how could she not have noticed? Did she express any interest, maybe the visit was too short?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

So beautiful. I love the "airiness" of the pattern you chose and the way the colours just bleed into each other. You are so talented!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

MW, she did see me spinning. 
My oldest was moved out already when I took up that hobby.
HE was interested in it.  
Sat and watched the wheel's mechanics for about 10 minutes and then told me to move my feet up higher on the treadles.  LOL
I told him I could probably teach him how to spin in about 20 minutes. 
Which is likely true, he is very dexterous. 

So yes, she MUST be used to something of the way we are in this family.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, I replied from my phone and somehow that stupid phone just made the reply disappear! grrrr....

You would be so surprised at the responses I get from my hand made stuff. My family always amazes me. My Geeky bil especially loves my hand made stuff. Made a set of quilted coasters for him the first Christmas he joined us (as a boy friend) and he LOVED them! Wow, I was surprised. It was more of a gesture than something I really thought he would like. As a single guy, it was all I could think of lol!
He has in fact asked for more, and after they married my sister said he kept them tied in a ribbon on the table and wouldn't let anyone use them. ound:

So, said all that to say, Take heart, I bet she will love it.


----------



## Bambitski (Mar 16, 2012)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!! Nice wool, Nice dying, beautiful Shawl. 
You guys are really killing me. I am wanting fiber goats or sheep but can't find any at a decent price here in Southern Illinois. Plus I guess I need to learn how to spin the wool too, huh? 
IM DYING HERE....................


----------

